# Diamond Dave's Ninja School



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

Okay, sign me up. I'm sold. 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x2U-ZQMf56I&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x2U-ZQMf56I&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 3, 2009)

I lost my leg due to a judo chop/karate kick combo ...


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 3, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> I lost my leg due to a judo chop/karate kick combo ...



See, you was ninjin somebody that didn't need ninjin. No says I.


----------



## JW Frogen (Nov 3, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> I lost my leg due to a judo chop/karate kick combo ...



You should have used the Frogen defense......drunk and legless.


----------



## Douger (Nov 3, 2009)

Ona them thar GRATE AMURKINZ !
.....and surely a registered republicant.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 3, 2009)

Douger said:


> Ona them thar GRATE AMURKINZ !
> .....and surely a registered republicant.



Its a fuckin' joke. How 'bout not making it political asshole.


----------



## JW Frogen (Nov 3, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Ona them thar GRATE AMURKINZ !
> ...



I thought Douger was Ali G after a night out at the McDonalds parking lot.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 3, 2009)

how funny...my son showed me this ...yesterday.....

dont be ninjaing nobody cause no body needs ninjaing.....


----------



## k2skier (Nov 3, 2009)

Jerry Springer part 1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXFCIjk01xA]YouTube - The Return of Kung Fu Hillbilly (Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## k2skier (Nov 3, 2009)

Jerry Springer part 2

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOEH4gJnqtM]YouTube - The Return of Kung Fu Hillbilly (Part 2)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Nov 3, 2009)

Douger said:


> Ona them thar GRATE AMURKINZ !
> .....and surely a registered republicant.



What the fuck are you supposed to be?  Wet towel on a campfire?  Fuck off, huh?


----------



## Luissa (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is the USMB ninja school, Gunny is about 1:16 into it and I had no idea Article was black! 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqphKlMv92A&feature=related[/ame]


----------

